# Ripped up like Rambo



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

I came across this pic of this game dog and WOW I would like to c any other dogs u guys own that r super conditioned and ripped up like rambo.









These r the shoulders of my pup.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's a few of my big boy Dosia. He's not totally ripped out but he's gettin there


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

he is looking great


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you very much  He is such an amazing dog, always want to work and is very eager to please


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

looking great


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

CH Babycakes in October at ADBA Nationals...
















and her about a month before nationals just out on the chain..


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

LadyRampage,I always love looking at your dogs!Very nice!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Emmit and Edward - 9-12 month class at ADBA Nationals... they are littermate brothers off my CH Drake dog...









CH Drake at the Missouri show back in May...








A few more of Drake..

















GR CH Jewels...


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you dixie, I appreciate it!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

B-TownBullyz said:


> I came across this pic of this game dog and WOW I would like to c any other dogs u guys own that r super conditioned and ripped up like rambo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question... I've seen the picture of that dog before and I just cannot place it... What lines is it out of?

I don't mean to be offensive, but i do not see the resemblance between the two dogs shoulders. One is American Bully (Maybe) and the other to me looks like possibly a show bred APBT or possibly pitterstaff.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

LadyRampage said:


> Emmit and Edward - 9-12 month class at ADBA Nationals... they are littermate brothers off my CH Drake dog...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's my boy!I LOVE me some Edward!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Dosia for President!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> LadyRampage,I always love looking at your dogs!Very nice!


I couldn't agree more


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Dosia for President!


:clap::clap:

He send his thanks on the campaign add


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm not sure he qualifies as rambo but this is Preacher showing his guns

View attachment 8036


View attachment 8037


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rudi's decent, I don't really do any conditioning other than a little Frisbee a couple times a week though. i'm a slacker!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dooney sorry I haven't got new photos of him.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dave Y Am I STILL Banned? said:


> Question... I've seen the picture of that dog before and I just cannot place it... What lines is it out of?
> 
> I don't mean to be offensive, but i do not see the resemblance between the two dogs shoulders. One is American Bully (Maybe) and the other to me looks like possibly a show bred APBT or possibly pitterstaff.


Shana I am almost positive that is a Lar-San's bred dog


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The first dog is Matrix's Trinity when she was a much younger dog. She's 11 years old now. 

GR CH Trinity


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL Thanks Lindsay I knew that I had seen the dog before and I was pretty sure it was a larsan bred dog I just couldn't remember the name of the dog ....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sadie said:


> I was pretty sure it was a larsan bred dog I just couldn't remember the name of the dog ....


Its funny we tell people you can't tell a bloodline by looks ... but you can lol.... If you have known of them for enough time to see the resemblance.

Of course you can't look at a dog and confirm a line without papers, but alot of lines really can be identified by looks.

Lar-san
Larum
Nevada
Colby
Caragan 
Castello (sp??)
OFRN
RE
Gotti
Mikelands 
Chaos

There are any more but off hand these are a couple lines that are pretty easy to target in alot of dogs lol.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Holly you are right! Once you have studied the dogs behind these bloodlines long enough you really can tell LOL ... I can almost always spot a mayday bred dog or a garner bred dog or a jeep/redboy dog just by looking at it .... I have become more familiar with the show lines as well so many times I can put my finger on it


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

None of my dogs were RAMBO but they had some muscle tone...not sure if you would call Riley ripped but she looked good and Spazz was a pup so she doesn't really count tho she had some nice developement on the arm area 








Riley was in heat here so she was a tad fat.



























































and R.I.P Spazz (She was a pup but she had some muscle to her)


----------



## Pitbulldk (Nov 20, 2010)

wow...compared to these dogs, my dogs look fat...

they're not, but not so ripped as theese...looks great....


----------

